# Sponsored Forums > Eyecare Practice Management >  Medicare DEMPOS Surety Bonds

## rohtuamies

Our practice is trying to become a DEMPOS supplier for medicare glasses (after cataract surgery). Does anyone know if it is required to get a surety bond? 

I mean I can understand if we are supplying wheelchairs or prosthetics, but for glasses? I'm just not sure. If any of you have experience with this application process, please let me know.

Thanks

----------

